# Video of parasites under magnification.



## matt41gb (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I thought this might be cool to post since we don't see what's going on inside a sick tortoise usually. One of my Yellow-Foot torts came down with a parasite load somehow. She was the shyest of them all and I think her stress levels made her immune system crash. 

I did a fecal exam on her at work and took some video with my phone. You will see an amoeba, some giardia, and protozoa. I was surprised that it came out so good. I took it on the 100X magnification. Enjoy. 

Amoeba with giardia swimming around it. 




Protozoa.




-Matt


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jun 25, 2010)

That was really interesting to look at, thanks for sharing. It is so great that you can check fecal samples of your torts yourself.


----------



## Nay (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, I would have never thought you could do that with a phone. So will you treat?
I always thought giardia was a slow moving bug? That's them swimming around?
Thanks


----------



## Isa (Jun 25, 2010)

Very interesting!! Thank you so much for sharing the pics with us  How is your tortoise doing? better?


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't see giardia much at work. We see mostly whips, rounds, and hooks. I had to go to an exotics vet for this one. I was thinking giardia were slower also. I showed the vet my video and she did say they were giardia. I'm treating with a mixture of metronidazole and panacur. I will re treat in two weeks. She seems to be doing a little better today. It's hard to tell since these guys can be so darn sensitive. 

-Matt


----------

